# RN with CPC interested in coding/auditing position



## pnursepeters (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi, I am Terri Peters.  I am an RN.  I just passed the CPC exam and am officially a CPC-A. I have taken classes for the past 6 months in medical coding and plan to continue. I have the equivalent of 80 hours of instruction.

My nursing experience includes school nursing, medical surgical nursing, pediatric, oncology, pediatric and adolescent residential psychiatric, and home health.  I have successfully applied for and received grants, written nursing policies and procedures.  I have written and implemented school policies for federal government and also performed School Health Index.  I have experience as Abstinence Educator, CPR/AED for infants, children and adults as well as currently assisting with teaching basic medical coding through Lincoln University's extension program.  I am doing this through an internship with Mid Missouri Coding Consultants.

I am very interested in obtaining employment in medical coding/auditing either in the Jefferson City, Columbia area or remotely.

I can be reached at miketerripeters@earthlink.net.
Phone contact is: (573) 230-4029.

I would appreciate any opportunities that anyone is aware of.

Thanks,

Terri Peters, RN, CPC-A


----------

